# مـشروع مبنـى إداري (مـن تصميمي)



## (( ArchiVision )) (22 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أعضاء منتداي الحبيب
احببت ان اقدم لكم احد مشاريعي لسنه ثالثة وهو مبنى إداري
طبعا انا قد تخرجت وهذا المشروع كان منذ حوالي ثلاث سنوات والمشروع كان مرسوم يد
لكني حبيت ان اختبر نفسي في برامج الثري دي والفوتوشوب وان اعيد رسم مشاريعي السابقة المرسوم باليد وابيضها على الكاد
واليكم مقتطفات من المشروع وارجو ان ينال اعجابكم


----------



## عمر المعماري (22 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : 
إظهار قوي جدا ، وكتلة جميلة ونحن بإنتظار المساقط . 
ومزيد من التفوق .


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (23 ديسمبر 2007)

مستوي راق جدا من الاظهار، والتصميم يبدو جيد جدا
د.م. احمد حسني رضوان


----------



## (( ArchiVision )) (24 ديسمبر 2007)

أشكركم جزيلاً على مروركم وتعليقكم ومنتظر تعليقات أخرى


----------



## معماري شاطر (24 ديسمبر 2007)

واضح جدا انه من المشاريع التي تفخر بها
وبهنيك على هذا الاسلوب الجميل بالاظهار المميز
وواضح انو التصميمم مدروس بجديه
الى الامام
م.محمد هندم


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (2 يناير 2008)

بسم الله ما شاء الله تستحق تحية على هذا العمل الرائع يبدو انك محترف ماكس وفوتوشوب عالآخر وأتمنى أن اكسب صداقتك وسعيد جدا بتواجدك معنا في الملتقى
عملك هذا يقدم في أكبر شركات الإخراج العالمية وبمستوى لا يقل عن هذا المستوى أبدا واقعية مدهشة وبراعة كبرى في إستخدام المتريالز والإضاءة وفي الإنشاء والرندر عمل متكامل ويحتاج إلى مجهود جبار .....
على سبيل المثال فقط الشارع معمول بواقعية كبرى والمادة مصنوعة بعناية فائقة حتى ظهرت بهذا الشكل وهذا لا يجيده إلا المحترفون والمبدعون واصحاب الصبر الطويل في الإخراج والتدقيق في التفاصيل ويبدو انك من هؤلاء أخي الحبيب هل يمكن ان تشرح لنا كيف قمت بتصميم هذه المادة وان تضعها لنا في المرفقات ...
ثم الزجاج والإنعكاس الذي عليه معمول بدقة وعناية فائقة حتى يظهر بهذه الواقعية 
ناهيك عن التصميم وجماله ودراسة النسب ودقة التفاصيل وكأن المشروع سيحظى بتوقيع المالك للبدء بالرسومات التنفيذية مباشرة ....... على الفور إذا أحببت أوقع لك عليه مباشرة :75: .....
بصراحة مجهود تشكر عليه للغاية وعمل جبار لانني أستطيع تقييم مثل هذه الأعمال لا يقوم بها إلى إنسان غير عادي....إطلعت على باقي أعمالك كلها جميلة وقيمة ما شاء الله 
أتمنى أن نحظى بإضافة بعض البلوكات المستخدمة ولو سيارة واحدة او مادة الشارع التي تكلمت عنها بصراحة تستحق
وسام الإبداع
على كل شيء بجدارة وبإنتظار المزيد 
بإنتظار تعليقك والرد ولو بشرح بسيط أتمنى أن نفتح معك نقاشا مستفيضا عن كل ما سبق :20:​


----------



## هشام آل كمال (2 يناير 2008)

إذا كان هذا التصميم في السنة الثالثة فكيف بعد ذلك ! لك مني تحية إعجاب وتقدير وإلى الأمام
Arch.Hesham Al-Kamal


----------



## إبراهيم آل حمرة (3 يناير 2008)

ماشاء الله عليك00000000000 أتمنى لك التوفيق ونرجوا جميعا المزيد منك0000000000
تحياتي.............................


----------



## meee (3 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ....

مشروع جميل و جهد رائع :28: :28: 

لـــكن , هل تمانع في أن تبلغنا عن الفترة الزمنية التي أستغرقتها لأتمام هذا المشروع ؟

ــــــــــ تحياتي ـــــــــ


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (3 يناير 2008)

للأسف شاهدت صورا نسبها الأخ صاحب الموضوع لنفسه معروضة في موقع www.evermotion.org الذي لا يخفى على أحد والصور الأصلية بحوزتي الآن هو فقط قام بإضافة اللوغو الخاص به إلى زاوية الصورة....
بإنتظار رده على هذا الموضوع ليتم وضع النقاط على الحروف......


----------



## ragabgogo (3 يناير 2008)

انت ابدعتني بهذا المجهود الجميل في التصميم و الريندر والإظهار و حقا من قلبي ربنا يوفقك


----------



## كريم العاني (3 يناير 2008)

مشروع متميز 
يسلمووووو


----------



## الجبل الاشم (3 يناير 2008)

هل معقول ان يكون عندنا احد يعطي مثل هذه النتائج الجبارة ؟؟؟...اما ان المناظير ليست له ؟؟؟


----------



## zoromba (3 يناير 2008)

يعنى وبكل صراحة انا معترض نعك تماما فى المشروع كتصميم مش عاجبنى خالص لكن الاظهار لو كان انت اللى عاملوا تبقى بجد معلم وجزاك الله كل خير على الصور ووفقثك الله 
وياريت نبقى نتحدث على الليميل لنناقش اعتراضاتى على التصميم
اخوك المهندس محمد زرمبة
zoromba @ hot mail . com


----------



## sasy0o0o (3 يناير 2008)

مشروع اظهاره ممتاز جدا جدا جدا
ربنا يوفقك ومزيد من التقدم


----------



## alaanabil (3 يناير 2008)

nice project
gamed mooot


----------



## م حسناء (5 يناير 2008)

ممتاز جدا ولكن عندى تعليق بسيط ممكن تقوى تصميمك مثل ما قويه اخراجك
ولكم جزيل الشكر:58:


----------



## نرمين زعرب (5 يناير 2008)

مشروع رائع و اظهار متميز فعلاً .....


----------



## غيث هادي (7 يناير 2008)

مشروع جميل جدا جدا واتمنى ان احصل على التصميم الهندسي المدني لكي لزيادة معلوماتي ان امكن ممكن ان ترسلي على ال***** التالي 
odai_hmud20042002*********** مع الشكر والتقدير

المهندس المدني 
عدي المعموري


----------



## MONLIZA_M (7 يناير 2008)

مشروع ممتاز جدا جدا ... والماكس والرندار جامد جدااااااااااااا ...........
ماشاء الله ..........


----------



## حسين شمة (9 يناير 2008)

ماشاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله .. أكثر من رائع .. تحياتى


----------



## هدى محمد أحمد (9 يناير 2008)

جميل جدا


----------



## mmedo (9 يناير 2008)

اظهار المشروع رائع جداً


----------



## mohamed fouad (10 يناير 2008)

لو عايز الراي على الشكل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هو كويس جدا
بس لو عايز الراي على المشروع ككل فلازم كنت تحط البلانات 
مع احتلاامي وتقديري
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mohamed fouad (10 يناير 2008)

مع احترامي وتقديري
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## محمدعلاءالدين (11 يناير 2008)

مشروع ممتاز بالنسبة للسنة الثالثة نأمل ان نشاهد مشاريع بعد التخرج مع االتوفيق دائما


----------



## vrayman (13 يناير 2008)

مش هاقولك غير عيب 
ومعرفش 
ان بعد الظن اثم


----------



## tefa4m (24 يونيو 2009)

انا عارف ان الرد بتاعى متاخر جدا بس حبيت اضيف حاجه الموضوع ده مش داخل دماغى ... سورى بس ده تعقيب لان بجد الاخراج بتاع المشروع هايل جدا جدا جدا ..... بعتذر وتحياتى لك وللجميع


----------



## mohamed2009 (24 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العمل بسطه


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يونيو 2009)

مستوي أظهار مميز و تصميم أجمل
ياريت تقدر تفيدنا للأرتقاء بمستوي الأظهار
تحياتي


----------



## شيماء الشهابي (25 يونيو 2009)

اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك على هالعمل الجميل ومحتاجة منك مساعدة في تصميم قرية ادارية كاملة متكاملة زكل من يقرا رسالتي
ارجو الرد سريعا


----------



## محايدشكري (19 أغسطس 2010)

*ماشاء الله عليك...... أتمنى *
* لك *
* التوفيق *
* :63:ونرجوا المزيد منك:63:*​


----------



## arch_hamada (19 أغسطس 2010)

*مشكور** 
**مشكووووو* *ووووووووووووووووور**
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© 
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ** ¤©§¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا* *ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى* *العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع* *تحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© §¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
**مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور**
**مشكوووووووووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووور*​*مشكووووور*​


----------



## بنت معمار (20 أغسطس 2010)

المشروع جميل واظهارو ابداع يس انا مستغربه في حاجه انو المشروع ضخم جدا على انو يكون مشروع في سنه تالته كلنا دارسين معمار شبه مستحيل يكون بلكمال ده في سنه تالته.


----------



## tamer harby (21 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود رائع


----------



## المهندس ايوب (22 أغسطس 2010)

أتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## architect saeed (22 أغسطس 2010)

عمل قدير ورائع
تمنياتي لك بمزيد من التقدم ومزيد من الاعمال اناجحة


----------



## hany111111 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## topdesigner722 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

فعلا انا شفت المشروع ده فى موقع ايفرموشن


----------



## aia_hosny (13 مارس 2011)

مشروع جميل جدا ما شاء الله


----------



## bestgirl2188 (14 مارس 2011)

حلووووووووووووو
جزاك الله خير 
وبالتوفيق


----------



## سليمان_20 (26 يونيو 2011)

*ماشاء الله عليك00000000000 أتمنى لك التوفيق ونرجوا جميعا المزيد منك0000000000
تحياتي.............................*​


----------



## wisam84 (13 يوليو 2011)

اولا ان هذا المشروع لايتم بسنه او سنتين فكيف صصمم هذا المشروع وهو بالمرحلة الثالثة شي عجيب ولا يعقل واعتقد ان هذ التصميم منقول او ماخوذ تحياتي


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (13 يوليو 2011)

جدا رائع 
تميز اكثر ان شاء الله


----------

